# Nvidia Geforce Go 6100, Windows 7 64 bit major issue.



## RickD43 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi,

Installed Windows 7 ultimate 64 bit on an Acer inspire 9300. The graphics card is the Nvidia Geforce Go 6100. Windows 7 is working fine except for the fact that it can not seem to find my card. It is using the Standard VGA Graphics Adapter and doing a hardware search does not find the card.

I have tried to install the drivers from the Nvidia site for the card, but as the system can not find it, it simply fails saying there is no hardware for the software to install against.

I have looked all over the place for an answer to this and found a couple of cases where people are having the same issue, but no real answers, just people pointing to the Nvidia drivers and saying they work (when they clearly don't in these cases).

I am hoping there is someone out there who can help as I really don't want to go back to 32 bit just due to this issue.

Thanks. :smile:


----------



## johnnyblaze (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi, im also having the same problem with my acer aspire 9300-5349. I updated to Win 7 64-bit edition and tried installing the drivers from nvidia's website for the geforce go 6100 but they dont work. I have also searched everywhere and cannot find a solution. Can someone please help me!


----------



## Nuclear_Bob (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello there, you might want to run the Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor and take a look at the Windows 7 Compatibility Center. Some hardware is not compatible with Windows 7 and some hardware will not work with 64-bit Operating Systems. Digging up your model laptop on acer's website I noticed that; your computer only supports up to 3gb of RAM, so if there is an issue with 64 bit drivers you may want to try a 32 bit version of windows. However, if the issue is with Windows 7, that will not help.


----------



## maxvre (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello,
I am running Windows 7 x64 Ultimate fine on my Acer Aspire 9304. I agree that Windows 7 starts with the standard vga driver as it doesn't have the driver for the GO 6100 in its DVD driver store by default. You will find the 64 bit Go 6100 WHQL Microsoft certified driver by running Windows update in control panel. You can also download it from the Microsoft Update Catalogue:

Microsoft Update Catalog

You must use Internet Explorer to access it as it loads an activex plugin to access the catalog. Just do a search for Nvidia Geforce GO 6100 Windows 7. It will list both the x86 version and x64 version for download.

There are older Geforce Vista x64 drivers on the Nividia site that 'may' work but Windows 7 x64 demands that drivers be WHQL certified otherwise the operating system WILL disable the driver. :-( Microsoft did this to enforce stability in its 64 bit platform. Most blue screens of death under Windows 7 are caused by buggy drivers. The operating system itself is quite solid  WHQL is not mandatory under Win 7 32 bit. 

Also note that Nvidia does not produce drivers for the GO series of chipsets as these are provided by the manufacturers. Trying to run the driver wizard on the Nvidia website results in the following message:



> *The manufacturer of this system requires that you download the driver for your GPU from their support site.*
> 
> The GeForce M series and GeForce Go series notebook GPUs use drivers that have been customized by the notebook manufacturers to support hot key functions, power management functions, lid close and suspend/resume behavior. NVIDIA has worked with some notebook manufacturers to provide notebook-specific driver updates, however, most notebook driver updates must come from the notebook manufacturer. Additionally, the desktop GeForce graphics drivers will not install on Geforce M series and Quadro M series notebook GPU's.


So the one provided by Microsoft update is currently your best bet as Acer isn't making Windows 7 64bit drivers for the old 9300 series. At least not to my knowledge.

Please note that on my 9304 machine the default nvidia control panel settings cause the user account control black screen to be slow to appear. In order to fix it you have to go into the nvidia control panel (right click desktop / Nvidia Control Panel) and tweak your graphics card performance settings for "Performance", that seems to fix the problem for me. I was convinced the WHQL driver was faulty but its just the default settings aren't tweaked for AERO glass performance.

Hope that helps.


----------



## maxvre (Jan 31, 2011)

I should also add that you probably need motherboard chipset drivers for some hardware parts too. Some of these can be got by running the motherboard drivers search wizard on the Nvidia website (again needs to be internet explorer as uses activex plugin). My board is the nForce 430 chipset. Depending on your laptop revision it could also be the nForce 400, 410 or 420.

Alternatively, I have found the program drivermax to work great:

DriverMax - free driver updates

It found all the latest driver versions of my motherboard hardware from various manufacturers and they are all whql certified for Windows 7 x64.

The only one it finds that isn't WHQL is the GO 6100 graphics driver so I am happy to use the Microsoft one instead. As a result my device manager has no yellow question marks in it. That program also allows you to back up your drivers for future use.

It has a free and paid version. 30 days cost me £8 and lets you download all your drivers at once. The free version only allows you to download 2 drivers per day. So its up to you how you use it.

You can also get the latest Realtek HD Audio 64bit sound drivers for your soundcard from Realteks Taiwan website if you so wish. Click the "HD Audio codec driver" link on the right of the page:

Realtek


----------

